

Language ⇔ Language Matrix: Compilers to other programming languages - timcameronryan
http://langlangmatrix.com/

======
chris_wot
No love for clojure?

~~~
yareally
Wouldn't that fall under Java? I think these are all looking at the JVM
bytecode (<http://nestedvm.ibex.org/>)

~~~
chris_wot
It has a column for clojure...

